# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  chien qui tousse et crache

## kymmy

bonjour,

voilà je viens d'adopter à la SPA cookie qui aura 6 ans en novembre. 
depuis hier il tousse beaucoup et crache comme de la salive blanche. je suis assez inquiète, j'ai lu que cela pouvais être la toux du chenil. j'espère que ce n'est que ça, car il y a 3 ans de cela, on avais adopté un chiot qui s'était échappé et retrouvé à la spa. sauf qu'au bout d'une semaine, on a du le faire piquer car il avait attrapé une maladie à la SPA. j'espère que ça n'a rien a voir. 
de toute façon on doit l'emmener aujourd'hui à la SPA puisque cela fait même pas une semaine qu'on l'a. je suis quand même très inquiète. 
qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## muzellecime

> bonjour,
> 
> voilà je viens d'adopter à la SPA cookie qui aura 6 ans en novembre. 
> depuis hier il tousse beaucoup et crache comme de la salive blanche. je suis assez inquiète, j'ai lu que cela pouvais être la toux du chenil. j'espère que ce n'est que ça, car il y a 3 ans de cela, on avais adopté un chiot qui s'était échappé et retrouvé à la spa. sauf qu'*au bout d'une semaine, on a du le faire piquer car il avait attrapé une maladie à la SPA*. j'espère que ça n'a rien a voir. 
> de toute façon on doit l'emmener aujourd'hui à la SPA puisque cela fait même pas une semaine qu'on l'a. je suis quand même très inquiète. 
> qu'en pensez vous ?


Vraiment ? Quelle est cette maladie qui nécessite une euthanasie ? Parvovirose ? Pour le tien, toux de chenil fort possible...

----------


## kymmy

honnetement, à l'époque c'est mon mari qui l'a emmener et on ne s'attendait pas à ça. il n'a pas retenu le nom, c'était un chiot de 2 mois. tout ce que je souhaite c'est que cela ne se reproduise pas. ce serait dur pour nous mais encore plus pour nos enfants.

----------


## didou752

Il y a des chances que ce soit la toux de chenil, mais ça se soigne très bien. Pas d'inquiétude.

----------


## sylviana

Oui, c'est la toux du chenil; mais il faut voir sans tarder un véto.

----------


## missvero

la toux de chenil se soigne très bien mais c'est long et surtout éviter tout contact avec d'autre chien pendant au moins 3 semaine la période d'incubation étant de 15 jours environ

----------


## kymmy

merci de vos réponses
c'est prévu qu'on l'emmène aujourd'hui.

----------


## lealouboy

OK, n'oubliez pas de venir nous donner des nouvelles  ::

----------


## borneo

Il faut passer par le refuge avant de voir un véto, sans quoi ce sera pour votre poche.

----------


## kymmy

oui oui bornéo, c'est ce que nous avons fait, c'est pour ça que nous devions attendre ce soir le passage du vétérinaire du refuge. 
il a bien la toux du chenil. on a traitement. je suis rassurée.

----------


## del28

courage à vous et calins au ptit toussoteux.
il va se remettre très bien, ne vous inquiétez pas

----------


## babou.7

Pensez à le vermifuger également...toux et vers sont parfois liés...

----------


## odrey13

J entends souvent des chiens venant de la Spa qui ont la toux du chenil malheureusement

----------


## del28

ben c'est très contagieux faut dire.
dès lors qu'il y a concentration de chiens, que ce soit en refuge ou en pension, il y a des risques d'épidémie.
raison pour laquelle les pensions demandent le vaccin, la plupart du temps (même s'il n'est pas totalement efficace)

----------


## D-elphine

ben oui, vu la concentration d'individus ça va vite (et pas facile d'isoler et encore pas 100% efficace car le virus vole), on l' a eu cette année au refuge, je l' ai ramenée chez moi (chiens vaccinés moi qui change de vétements) sur 3 chiens, j' ai donné du sirop a une par ce que j'insistai sinon mon véto ne me donnait rien du moment que ça restait de la toux simple. et c'est bien passé mes autres chiens l'ont pas attrapée.
c'est la vie comme nous on tousse on le refile, les chiens c'est pareil, y en a en expos aussi pas que dans les refuges de spa

- - - Mise à jour - - -

pour le chiot ça devait être la parvo, quand ils arrivent petit c'est une catastrophe, les vaccins on pas le temps d'être efficace et c'est malheureusement très rapide.
bon rétablissement à ton loulou

----------


## sylviana

Oui, c'est pas qu'à la SPA que les chiens l'attrapent, en élevage aussi.

----------


## kymmy

merci à tous, il toussote encore mais beaucoup moins qu'au début, j'ai lu qu'il fallait un certain temps avant guérison complète. par contre sur internet, la plupart des personnes ont eu des traitements à donner sur 1 mois alors que là le véto m'en a donné un pour 5 jours  ::  à suivre. il a été vermifugé à son entré à la spa le 30/07. de toute façon on doit lui faire le rappel de vaccin fin aout et on verra un vétérinaire vers chez nous. j'en parlerais avec lui à ce moment là.

----------


## Pitchoun'

J'avais adopté aussi un chien atteint de la toux du chenil, il avait eu un traitement de 10 jours avec doxyval 250...il allait déjà mieux au bout de 4/5 jours...

----------


## missvero

5 jours c'est peu j'ai adoptée 2 chiots dont un avec toux de chenil traitement de 15 jours mais le 2ème a déclaré aussi la toux de chenil 10 jours après leur arrivé et comme j'avais des chiennes adultes vaccinés mais c'était pas la meme souche les chiots venant de létranger le véto m'a donner un traitement pour tout le monde pour 1 mois

----------


## didou752

Ici Pin'up l'a attrapée au club canin et on a eu droit également à 10 jours de traitement.

----------


## del28

ça doit dépendre de la forme et de l'age de ton chien je pense.
ma chienne était toute jeune et a eu une toux du chenil carabinée. elle a eu deux traitements de 15 jours.
par contre elle l'a refilé au boxer de ma soeur. le véto n'a pas jugé utile de le traiter. il a guéri tout seul très rapidement.

----------


## muzellecime

Je crois surtout que le véto du refuge n'estime pas devoir faire payer au refuge un traitement (peut-être nécessaire, certes) mais qui, au-delà des 5j, incombera à ses maîtres d'assumer...

----------


## del28

Rooo t'es vilaine  ::  
et moi peut être naive ? 
concernant ma chienne cela dit, le 2ème traitement m'a été donné par le véto du refuge bien après les 15 jours de soins gratuits (vu qu'elle l'a rechopé par le chien de ma frangine  :: )

----------


## muzellecime

Dans l'Isère, je ne les pense pas aussi larges, les vétos de refuge...

----------

